# AT case



## Gerard D Gilles (May 18, 2002)

I have a brand new AT case w/power supply but can not find a motherboard for it.Can I change the power supply to an ATX so I can use any ATX mobo.

Jerry Gilles


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Yes, you can change the power supply to whatever you want, just make sure the board you buy will line up with the holes in the back (mouse,graphics,ect.)  Made that mistake once, ended up blocking off unused holes with cardboard and well lets just say it ended up on the trash pile after what was a very not funny week of trying to rig the thing.


----------



## Gerard D Gilles (May 18, 2002)

*AT case*

Thank you very much for your prompt answer.You have solved my problem.


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Your welcome.


----------

